# Girls, name 5 things you look for in a guy



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

Just wanted to get an idea as to what girls really look for in a guy, basically out of interest.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

1.p
2.e
3.n
4.i
5.s


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

This list isn't necessarily in order of importance, this is kinda hard to answer.

1. Sensitivity/Understands me (I'm sensitive myself, so at least some helps)
2. Physical attraction-does he attract me? Is there chemistry?
3. Sense of humor-can we laugh together and have fun together?

I feel a little uneasy answering anymore, (I also draw a blank) but there are some I can come up with. Hope that somewhat helps! I think preferences differ within each person. Even biological instincts can differ in different people.


----------



## tpol (May 10, 2013)

probably offline said:


> 1.p
> 2.e
> 3.n
> 4.i
> 5.s


Nice lol


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

I am looking for a man who:

- makes me laugh
- shares a couple of my interests
- is well-educated
- is supportive/ attentive
- is able to accept my flaws


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

1. Has a good heart
2. Faithful
3. Hard-working
4. Helps me overcome my issues
5. Loves me in times I do well and in times I make mistakes.


----------



## KaraNefpaja (May 7, 2013)

Not in order of importance necessarily, but the order that they popped into my brain.

1. A sense of humor
2. Willingness to openly and honestly communicate
3. Ability to match wits with me and challenge me
4. Know when to work hard and when to play hard
5. Willingness to be emotionally supportive and allow oneself to be supported


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Cute and willing to be all mine. Willing to devote most of his spare time on me. Oh yeah, can not be crazy.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

1. money
2. Fit and attractive
3. money
4. power
5. Intelligence... so he can make more money

fixed for true subtext


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Kiba said:


> 1. money
> 2. Fit and attractive
> 3. money
> 4. power
> ...


Actually i dont see it ranked in that order

i think it goes

1. Fit and Attractive
2. Money (Or Career blah blah)

The rest she will make do

:yes


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

attraction - he doesn't ave to look like a movie star it's often something about him will stand out like he had nice eyes or he was tall or tanned don't need all of them or anything just needs to be clean 

comfortable and save - i need to feel comfortable around him to be my self and to feel safe 

trust/loyal - i'm distrusting because i get paranoid so this makes it hard to let people close so i ave to know before then i can trust him 

understanding - i ave issues so need him to try and understand

not perfect - i'm not and i don't want him to be ether i would like it if he had his own issues as well i knw it sounds bad i jst don't want to be the only one in the relationship who needs help i would feel more equal

i don't care bout money


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

1. Able to grow a beard
2. Has cute forearms
3. Can raise one eyebrow
4. Fond of my cat
5. Likes girls who are a bit ****ed up
6. Buys me fancy underwear
7. Has a pet sloth

I had to list seven because they are all essential.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

1. A good communicator, i.e. honest with his feelings, tells me exactly what he's thinking...I'm not a mind reader after all -.- that said, it does go both ways ...

2. Cute and cuddly !! Give loooooots of cuddles willingly

3. Loyal and trustworthy...i.e doesn't flirt with other girls >.<

4. Outgoing i.e willing to try new things

5. Independent


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

1. Isn't flaky, respects our time together and looks forward to seeing me 2. Very sincere and real, doesn't use dumb popular catch phrases and is refreshingly down to earth 3. Self aware. 4. Doesn't think very highly of himself / humble 5. Shy


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes, my type is sadly rare kind. Needle in haystack..


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Kiba said:


> 1. money
> 2. Fit and attractive
> 3. money
> 4. power
> ...


You know the wrong kind of women it seems


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

1) Attractive.
2) Confidence.
3) Honest.
4) Genuine.
5) Funny.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

Kiba said:


> 1. money
> 2. Fit and attractive
> 3. money
> 4. power
> ...


agree, if only people were honest


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Fruitcake said:


> 3. Can raise one eyebrow


Yes! Finally my one natural talent pays off. :boogie


----------



## spwoman (May 3, 2013)

Only five? Let´s see...

The ideal man:
- is well-educated
- is hard working
- is shy but willing to try new things
- doesn´t think very highly of himself
- is independent


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

sas111 said:


> Yes, my type is sadly rare kind. Needle in haystack..


actually i can name like 10 people like that off the top of my head... are you actively looking for anyone? cause they are fairly easy to find.... but the fact that you are looking for "shy" people means that you shouldnt expect them to come to you.... you will have to come to them


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

spwoman said:


> Only five? Let´s see...
> 
> The ideal man:
> - is well-educated
> ...


i can understand not wanting someone who is arrogant but specifically wanting someone with low self esteem seems odd... may i ask why?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> actually i can name like 10 people like that off the top of my head... are you actively looking for anyone? cause they are fairly easy to find.... but the fact that you are looking for "shy" people means that you shouldnt expect them to come to you.... you will have to come to them


People that have their crap together tend to think highly of themselves.

Humility is just not going around bragging about it. I'm pretty sure "down to earth" and "low self-esteem" is a recipe for someone who is weak and knows it.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

1. nice butt
2. nice butt
3. nice butt
4. nice butt
5. nice butt


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

slytherin said:


> 1. nice butt
> 2. nice butt
> 3. nice butt
> 4. nice butt
> 5. nice butt


I only have two of these.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

All I need is one thing.

He has to know how to make Sushi, at least five kinds. If a guy can make Sushi at home without killing me I'm set.


----------



## spwoman (May 3, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> i can understand not wanting someone who is arrogant but specifically wanting someone with low self esteem seems odd... may i ask why?


Did I say I want someone with low self esteem? No, I didn´t. I said I don´t want a man who thinks very highly of himself meaning I don´t want a man who thinks he is superior to everyone. And yes, I know what I´m talking about, unfortunately due to a bad experience.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

obviously none of the girls here know what they are talking about
1. L
2. i
3. m
4. m
5. y


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I just want someone who is sweet to me, treats me with respect, isn't afraid of mild PDA's, and is just.....incredibly sweet to me. and has a cute butt.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Interesting people mention hard-working. I wouldn't want to date someone who was super lazy and couldn't keep a job but I don't want someone who is obsessed with work/making money. I really would not along with someone who is type-A. I want someone who sleeps in late on the weekends and likes long vacations. Someone who wakes up at 9am even on the weekend and always has to have an agenda would drive me nuts. I'd drive them nuts too.


----------



## spwoman (May 3, 2013)

Limmy said:


> obviously none of the girls here know what they are talking about
> 1. L
> 2. i
> 3. m
> ...


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

spwoman said:


> Did I say I want someone with low self esteem? No, I didn´t. I said I don´t want a man who thinks very highly of himself meaning I don´t want a man who thinks he is superior to everyone. And yes, I know what I´m talking about, unfortunately due to a bad experience.


so you dont want someone who thinks highly of themselves, but u dont want someone with low selfesteem...


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

leonardess said:


> I just want someone who is sweet to me, treats me with respect, isn't afraid of mild PDA's, and is just.....incredibly sweet to me. and has a cute butt.


^ this for me, as well.


----------



## Starss (Apr 27, 2013)

lilyamongthorns said:


> 1. Has a good heart
> 2. Faithful
> 3. Hard-working
> 4. Helps me overcome my issues
> 5. Loves me in times I do well and in times I make mistakes.


Yes I agree and add tall and good looking to the list


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

illmatic1 said:


> so you dont want someone who thinks highly of themselves, but u dont want someone with low selfesteem...


What she means makes sense. It's a total turn off men (or women) with high egos and think they're hotter, better looking, and better overall than what they are. I think it's sweet and appealing when a man doesn't think highly of himself. It's refreshing cause it's hard to come by. Wish I could find a man who is humble and not into himself completely.


----------



## Devina (May 9, 2013)

- Honest and open (no keeping secrets, no lying, not even when they think it's for my own good)

- Intelligent (Not necessarily well educated, but mostly someone who can think for themselves, who is curious about how things work, doesn't just accept everything he's told, and someone I can discuss things with properly)

- Good in bed (sorry, sex is a pretty important part of a relationship to me, and if we don't click in the bedroom, it's just not gonna last)

- Chemistry (someone I click with, that I can talk to, laugh with, enjoy spending time with as friends, not just as lovers)

- He should fully accept my son, and my son should fully accept him (I am a mom, it is very important to me that any guy I get serious with, also gets serious about my kid. My kid will always come first to me, no matter what, and if a guy can't accept that, then it doesn't matter how great he is. I am responsible for my child, and until he moves out on his own, his happiness comes before mine.)


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

I dont know if 5 is gonna do it

lets see

1 can make me laugh
2 is kind but not always "nice" 
3 is as smart as me
4 as wierd as me
5 I find him so attractive i want to jump him (no model looks needed, i have felt that way about different types in my life...)

PS OP:
ignore the bitter misogynist male votes saying "women are lying here" or "Women dont know what they want"
you did not ask them what they thought, you asked women. 
A lot of us are actually quite intelligent, and can even work, drive, sometimes even vote!


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I was under the assumption most women wanted this from men:

1. Dependable source of income
2. Integrity/Honesty
3. Healthy lifestyle
4. Viewed as a Protector
5. Strong Personality



I try to aspire to be these things and that's all I can do, never seems to pay off though. Perhaps looks DO matter?---Nah, that's just crazy talk, y'all ain't gonna bring me down!


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Honesty, compassion, maturity, self awareness and a willingness to have fun.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

-Down to earth
-Attractive (fit)
-Honest
-Makes me laugh
-Introverted


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

All these requirements i dont fit make it even more of a miracle im in a relationship lol. Yay annoying inadiquate feelings


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

1. Compassion
2. Good sense of humor
3. Loves music
4. Depth
5. Eyes that communicate on their own. That sounds so corny, but some people you meet just kind of freeze you with a look lol. (_blue steel_)


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

niacin said:


> 1. Compassion
> 2. Good sense of humor
> 3. Loves music
> 4. Depth
> *5. Eyes that communicate on their own.* That sounds so corny, but some people you meet just kind of freeze you with a look lol. (_blue steel_)


You're lucky - you found all 5! 

(I typed this reply using my eyeballs)


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

VipFuj said:


> All these requirements i dont fit make it even more of a miracle im in a relationship lol. Yay annoying inadiquate feelings


Your self-esteem is too low!


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Would one or two attributes be sufficient for a fulfilling relationship or are all five required? :troll


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Loves me

I can love him

humorous

kind

Honest


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> 1. Able to grow a beard
> 2. Has cute forearms
> 3. Can raise one eyebrow
> 4. Fond of my cat
> ...


I think we were meant to be!


----------



## KittenGoneWild (May 12, 2013)

1) *Patient*: I'm a very slow mover.
2) *Charming*: Every man I've fallen for has had a way with words (even if they can only do it through text and are horrible in person... like me.) 
3) *Good style*: My ex wore suits, bowties and tophats. Some people may not like this but I thought it was the best thing ever. 
4) *Virgin: *I don't know if it's because I'm a virgin too, but I just find the thought of us only having eachother for our whole lives to be really sweet and romantic. This is more optional though as most charming men I know are not virgins. 
5) *Generous*: I'd like if he was willing to help me with whatever I need anytime I need it... whether it be making me feel better when I'm sad, getting me a new dress, helping me with homework, etc.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> You're lucky - you found all 5!
> 
> (I typed this reply using my eyeballs)


You should know that I've been using you this whole time for your dexterous eyeballs.


----------



## WBK2013 (Apr 15, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Interesting people mention hard-working. I wouldn't want to date someone who was super lazy and couldn't keep a job but I don't want someone who is obsessed with work/making money. I really would not along with someone who is type-A. I want someone who sleeps in late on the weekends and likes long vacations. Someone who wakes up at 9am even on the weekend and always has to have an agenda would drive me nuts. I'd drive them nuts too.


Nice.


----------



## Etal_ Ladybug (Jul 6, 2006)

lilyamongthorns said:


> 1. Has a good heart
> 2. Faithful
> 3. Hard-working
> 4. Helps me overcome my issues
> 5. Loves me in times i do well and in times i make mistakes.


^ this


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

sas111 said:


> What she means makes sense. It's a total turn off men (or women) with high egos and think they're hotter, better looking, and better overall than what they are. I think it's sweet and appealing when a man doesn't think highly of himself. It's refreshing cause it's hard to come by. Wish I could find a man who is humble and not into himself completely.


Dating tip: avoid men with flashy cars. Flashy car often means huge ego or extremely insecure.



> 3) Good style: My ex wore suits, bowties and tophats. Some people may not like this but I thought it was the best thing ever.


Careful with this. One thing I've noticed at various jobs is that the men who dress nicest tend to be the least skilled. At my job, our best guys show up in jeans and t-shirts. The guys wearing dress pants don't seem to know wtf is going on. They're bad with design, they're bad with drafting, they insist on communicating through phone instead of using email like a normal person, they seem to lose emails constantly. I could go on and on. Is it some kind of brain disease that links dress pants to being a moron? At least it's consistent. If we have a meeting with another company, I can just look at how people are dressed and immediately know which people actually know what they are doing.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Spungo said:


> Dating tip: avoid men with flashy cars. Flashy car often means huge ego or extremely insecure.
> 
> Careful with this. One thing I've noticed at various jobs is that the men who dress nicest tend to be the least skilled. At my job, our best guys show up in jeans and t-shirts. The guys wearing dress pants don't seem to know wtf is going on. They're bad with design, they're bad with drafting, they insist on communicating through phone instead of using email like a normal person, they seem to lose emails constantly. I could go on and on. Is it some kind of brain disease that links dress pants to being a moron? At least it's consistent. If we have a meeting with another company, I can just look at how people are dressed and immediately know which people actually know what they are doing.


I want a flashy car :(


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

Kiba said:


> 1. money
> 2. Fit and attractive
> 3. money
> 4. power
> ...


I just wish women would be that honest.

The 3 things they really want:
1) Looks
2) Money
3) Status

Ever noticed how they use vague words like "Chemistry". Chemistry doesn't really have a meaning on its own. Women have their own meaning attached to it. Well, chemistry is what they feel when a guy has the above.

If she's in a presence of a good looking captain of the football team in high school, that's some powerful "chemistry" right there.

I find it amusing when they say they want a funny guy. They wouldn't date an ugly comedian. It's not the funniness what they really want. It's the combo of emotions a good looking slick guy provokes.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

GoingBaldSucks said:


> I just wish women would be that honest.
> 
> The 3 things they really want:
> 1) Looks
> ...


That's an extremely pessimistic outlook. It's not even true... Women do quite generally want a man who can make them laugh (men like women who laugh at their jokes, it's one of the cognitive differences in males and females... On the average, of course).

Beauty does play a role but I don't see anyone here saying that if a good looking billionaire rolled up in a hotrod red Lamborghini they wouldn't find him attractive.

In the end most women just want someone that makes them happy. That's what they mean by chemistry. Someone who they can get along with, talk to, etc.


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> That's an extremely pessimistic outlook. It's not even true... Women do quite generally want a man who can make them laugh (men like women who laugh at their jokes, it's one of the cognitive differences in males and females... On the average, of course).
> 
> Beauty does play a role but I don't see anyone here saying that if a good looking billionaire rolled up in a hotrod red Lamborghini they wouldn't find him attractive.
> 
> In the end most women just want someone that makes them happy. That's what they mean by chemistry. Someone who they can get along with, talk to, etc.


An average guy can tell a joke and they won't laugh.

A male model can tell the SAME joke and they'll burst out laughing.

Being funny is good. I just think the source of funniness matters.

It's just like when you're in a presence of a hot woman and you basically pretend you enjoy her interests while you don't even care. Hotness will do that. I'm not even saying it's only females.

Humans are like that.


----------



## Yelkaonna (May 14, 2013)

1) Is witty - along the lines of sarcastically playful.
2) Has his own views about what's cool and doesn't let others influence that.
3) Is honest - a mix between not being shy to tell it like it is and never pretending to be something/someone that he's not (or putting up with people that do).
4) Is loyal - along the lines of penguin loyalty.
5) Is laid back - low maintenance type of guy who is not fussed about stuff.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

1.attractive
2.attractive
3. attractive
4. attractive
5.attractive

All this other stuff that people listed. Doesn't even come into consideration unless the girl finds you attractive.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

afff said:


> 1.attractive
> 2.attractive
> 3. attractive
> 4. attractive
> ...


I don't know bro
Whenever I've disliked someone's personality, it usually translates into me disliking their face. And vice versa for liking. Though I won't completely disagree and say that if the elephant man had a kind heart he would instantly gain sex appeal, there's still...a hell of a lot to be said for character. Like, tons. I guess you could argue it's another story with first impressions, but I think these classy SASsy ladies are discussing more than that in this thread.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

tieffers said:


> I don't know bro
> Whenever I've disliked someone's personality, it usually translates into me disliking their face. And vice versa for liking. Though I won't completely disagree and say that if the elephant man had a kind heart he would instantly gain sex appeal, there's still...a hell of a lot to be said for character. Like, tons. I guess you could argue it's another story with first impressions, but I think these classy SASsy ladies are discussing more than that in this thread.


I think he's saying that looks are the first thing you see - everyone notices looks before personality. For both women and men, if they don't find someone physically attractive, they usually won't give them a chance. Unfortunately, that's just how things work. There are some exceptions though, such as people out there that will become attracted to their friends because of their personalities, and their looks will grow on them. And I agree that a bad personality makes someone physically unattractive to me. It's weird how that works.


----------



## Devina (May 9, 2013)

afff said:


> 1.attractive
> 2.attractive
> 3. attractive
> 4. attractive
> ...


Sure, being attractive is important, but the thing that you don't seem to get is that being attractive isn't just about looks. Almost every guy I have ever dated I started out being friends with, and over time it just grew into something more than friendship. Because of their personality, not because they looked liked models (my 2 longest relationships, 3 years and 7 years, were with guys that really aren't all that good looking objectively speaking). It was their personality that made them attractive to me.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

afff said:


> 1.attractive
> 2.attractive
> 3. attractive
> 4. attractive
> ...


And they must smell good. Some people just smell really bad and I have no idea why. It's like nature is telling you to stay the hell away from them.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Spungo said:


> And they must smell good. Some people just smell really bad and I have no idea why. It's like nature is telling you to stay the hell away from them.


Pheromones, they're called. And yes, that's their function.


----------



## spwoman (May 3, 2013)

Spungo said:


> And they must smell good. Some people just smell really bad and I have no idea why. *It's like nature is telling you to stay the hell away from them*.


I kinda believe this


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

spwoman said:


> I kinda believe this


I kinda just explained it .___.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

1. Bat**** crazy
2. Has horrible hygiene (must at least have horrible oral hygiene)
3. loves to cheat on me
4. has horrible and uncontrollable flatulence
5. No job and no money (homeless is a plus)


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Sherbear said:


> 1. Bat**** crazy
> 2. Has horrible hygiene (must at least have horrible oral hygiene)
> 3. loves to cheat on me
> 4. has horrible and uncontrollable flatulence
> 5. No job and no money (homeless is a plus)


Sounds like a dreamboat!!!


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Sherbear said:


> 1. Bat**** crazy
> 2. Has horrible hygiene (must at least have horrible oral hygiene)
> 3. loves to cheat on me
> 4. has horrible and uncontrollable flatulence
> 5. No job and no money (homeless is a plus)


I knew my soul mate was out there. :um


----------



## 549877 (May 11, 2013)

doesnt have aids


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Attractive
Has goals (education/work)
Sense of humor
Sexy hair
Nice calves


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

1. Must be an active Christian. I can't see myself being with someone who doesn't share my faith.
2. He has to take care of himself and have a sense of personal responsibility. If he doesn't have his own income or his own place to live, he must at least be working on getting these things.
3. Must be attractive to me. My physical standards aren't that high. I only would outright reject someone who was morbidly obese, or someone with tons of offensive tattoos or shocking body art. This includes someone my own age +/- 5 years.
4. Able to respect my space and be patient with me. I am used to being alone so constant contact frightens me. But just because I don't contact someone for a while doesn't mean I don't care.
5. Must be a geek, or at least tolerate my geeky pursuits (anime, cosplay, video games, etc.). I'd love to have someone to go to cons/video game music concerts with.


----------

